# Punny Catchphrases!



## toadsworthy (Mar 11, 2015)

I recently made Poncho start saying Ponch-bro
O'Hare has been saying karat which I'm proud of thinking up
Tangy says Vitamin C

what other funny catchphrases have you put on your villagers?


----------



## Tokage (Mar 12, 2015)

Not exactly a pun per se, but back when I had Biff the Jock Hippo I had him say "butthead" because he reminded me of Biff from Back to the Future lol. I even made his greeting "McFly!"


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2015)

In my old town, I made Walker's catchphrase "Lil Chien." It was awesome. XD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 12, 2015)

Some of my dog villager say " SQUIRREL ".


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 12, 2015)

I do these a lot.

If you watch Spongebob, you'd know why Eugene's catchphrase is "Cheapskate"

Chrissy's is "Toadette" Because she has the same polka dots as Toadette does

Kid Cat's is "#1 Hero" Because he is. I also made his greeting "Never Fear!"

And I made Cheri's "Cheri pie" because her name is Cheri. I think it'll work better for Cherry the Dog.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 12, 2015)

I made Beardo's greeting Mou-STACHE.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 12, 2015)

I set Graham's catchphrase to "cracker". *Shrugs*


----------



## jcnorn (Mar 12, 2015)

I like making them animal-sounds in different languages


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 12, 2015)

My Eunice says "baaaby"! Poor sheep, she gets extra A's everytime she asks for new greetings/catchphrases.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 12, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And I made Cheri's "Cheri pie" because her name is Cheri. I think it'll work better for Cherry the Dog.



I thought Cheri's name is pronounced like "sherry" and not "cherry." Well, it is to me, anyway.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Mar 12, 2015)

Not so much a catchphrase but a greeting. 

I got Annabelle to say heyo-armadillyo which I thought was cool I guess.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 12, 2015)

Limberg's greeting is "Gouda day to you".

Yep.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 12, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I thought Cheri's name is pronounced like "sherry" and not "cherry." Well, it is to me, anyway.



i think you are right... it is Sh-air-ee


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

When Cherry lived in my town, I made her catchphrase "on top." cx

I also made Bam's catchphrase "my dear." But he actually picked it up from Kyle. Still worked out perfectly though!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tangy saying "Vitamin C" omg i love that!  very smart c:


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 13, 2015)

I like "stupid" from snooty villagers, it's more funny when you wake them up first thing in the morning- "Stupid! Why did you just wake me up?". I've had Rooney saying "boxer" and "fight me" in the past. I used some duck ones with Maelle and Quillson like "quackers" or "quackington" or "duckly" or "quackquack"- got kind of bored.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 13, 2015)

Maple's greeting is "Twarkle Sparkle".


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 13, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> I like "stupid" from snooty villagers, it's more funny when you wake them up first thing in the morning- "Stupid! Why did you just wake me up?". I've had Rooney saying "boxer" and "fight me" in the past. I used some duck ones with Maelle and Quillson like "quackers" or "quackington" or "duckly" or "quackquack"- got kind of bored.



ooooo... i like duckington! Molly is saying that next!


----------



## Mopache (Mar 13, 2015)

I had Peggy start saying "agent" on her phrases! (thinking of Peggy Carter).
I'm trying to think of some poogie pun for next time, as I find very amusing that she's a pig with a white and blue stripes shirt, but I'm uninspired...


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 13, 2015)

Drake's greeting is "WHAT THE QUACK". >: D


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wolfgang says "Howl are you doin"

I'm terrible...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

For Fang I had his catchphrase be "Fang Girls!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 13, 2015)

I made my villagers say "bye, felicia", "ratchet", "trolololo", "rebel scum", and gave Marina sound effects R2D2 would make.
I'm like 12.

Not really.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

I haven't done anything too ~punny~ but Mac & Frank are so ridiculous with their jock-ness so I decided to make fun of them and make them say YOLO and I crack up every time they say it.


----------



## Born2BWild (Mar 13, 2015)

I have Walker saying "Howllo" and Lolly saying "Hello kitty" as their greetings. XD


----------



## agscribble (Mar 14, 2015)

My Merengue says for a greeting "Bonjour BonBon" because she's all about sweets and reminds me of a french chef. Her catch phrase was "pie" because of meringue pies until she picked up someone else's. (It was candy related so it kind of fit anyways.)


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 14, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I made my villagers say "bye, felicia", "ratchet", "trolololo", "rebel scum", and gave Marina sound effects R2D2 would make.
> I'm like 12.
> 
> Not really.



YES! I had bye felicia in my last town!  I think i will start using it more as a greeting again


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 14, 2015)

this isn't a catchphrase, but Lopez asked me to get signatures for his petition "Hugs, Not Thugs" lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 14, 2015)

Drago now calls me Dovahkiin! lol my Skyrim crossover is complete


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 14, 2015)

Half of my villagers greetings are "I have drugs," Their catchphrase is "Wanna buy some? It's so funny when I trade with my villagers or they invite me to their house!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 17, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> Half of my villagers greetings are "I have drugs," Their catchphrase is "Wanna buy some? It's so funny when I trade with my villagers or they invite me to their house!



thats hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 17, 2015)

I have Ribbot saying 'Rivet, Rivet' for a greeting and occasionally 'Riveted' as a catchphrase. Apart from frogs being my favorite animal, that was something I wanted him in my town for.


----------



## NuttyS (Mar 17, 2015)

I have Apple saying "sauce" or "pie"... badum tssh.

I'll get my coat


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 17, 2015)

I had Skye say "Cloud" and Lolly say "Lollipop" other than that there aren't really any puns there.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 17, 2015)

Snazzapple said:


> I had Skye say "Cloud" and Lolly say "Lollipop" other than that there aren't really any puns there.


You should change Skye's catchphrase to "Skyepe"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

I always blank when villagers ask for new catchphrases so I just try to give them one that matches who they are. 

Ken's was "ChicKEN" cause he's a chicken...
Stitches' is "threads"
Joey has "waddles"
Pekoe has "koko" I really blanked there...
And Ankha has to have the worst one... "Pyramid" lol


----------



## Mizuriri (Mar 17, 2015)

"O'Hare has been saying karat which I'm proud of thinking up"
isnt Francine's catchphrase 'karat' though?

also I make my villagers say "Kumori" "Fuwa-fuwa" "Fabulous" "Perlite" and "nom nom~"


----------

